#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Μετατροπέας Μονάδων

## Efpalinos

Εύχρηστο, δωρεάν λογισμικό πρόγραμμα μετατροπέα μονάδων.

Υπάρχουν πολλά παρόμοια προγράμματα, ακόμη και ιστοσελίδες με ανάλογες δυνατότητες - εφόσον έχετε σύνδεση. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα έχει πολλές δυνατότητες και είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τη χρήση του σε Windows Vista και Windows 7.

----------

noutsaki, Samdreamth

----------

